# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ

## raul7

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΣΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ,. ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ 32 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ, ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ... ΜΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ. ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΓΓΟΝΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΗΨΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ, Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΖΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ.. ΘΑ ΛΕΙΨΟΥΝ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ.. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΟΚ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ.. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ, ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ! ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΙΔΕΑ! ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ? ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ. ΝΙΩΘΩ ΝΑΥΑΓΟΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΗΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΩΘΕΙ... ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΩ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Θα ελεγα οτι ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να τεσταρεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου και να διαχειριστεις τους πανικους σου..

----------


## raul7

ΜΜΜ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! ΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΜΟΣ? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ.. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ, ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ Η' ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ Ε?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ΜΜΜ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! ΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΜΟΣ? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ.. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ, ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ Η' ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ Ε?


Οχι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα,φυσικο ειναι να αγχωνεσαι μιας και ειχες μαθει να διαχειριζεσαι τους πανικους σου σε "ασφαλεις" συνθηκες..Πραγματικα δες το σαν μια ευκαιρια ας ειναι και λιγο επωδυνη.Ενταξει φανταζομαι δεν θα εισαι και σε κανενα βουνο,ωστε να νιωθεις σαν την καλαμια στον καμπο ε? :)

----------


## giorgos panou

φιλεμου χαλαρα!!! μην τρελενεσαι, οι κρισεις σου είναι αποτέλεσμα των συναισθηματωνσου,δεν είναι ουτε αιτια, ουτε παραλληλα με τα αλλα!!αν ξεπεράσεις όλα τα αλλα θα φυγουν κι αυτές!!!
το αγχος είναι πολύ κακο!! σου "μπερδευει" τον εγκεφαλο , μπερδευει την διαθεση για αμυνα του οργανησμουσου!!!! το σωμασου"νομιζει"ότι πασχεις από κατι, ότι νοσεις, κι μπαινει στη διαδικασεια να αρχιζει να αμυνεται!!ασκοπα όμως!!! 
μην του το κανεις αυτοο χαλαρα αδερφεμου χαλαρα!!!!! ευχομαι να είναι προς καλοσου αυτές οι μερες!!ευχομαι από καρδιας να γιανεις!! κι εσυ κι οποιος εχει αγχος!!γτ. οποιοι εχουν αυτό το θεμα είναι κι καλοι χαρακτήρες καταβαθος!!

----------


## raul7

ευχαριστω πολυ για της απαντησεις σας! ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ολο αυτο. ισως χρειαστω και μερικες μερες ετσι ωστε να συνιθησω με την ιδεα οτι οτι και να γινει θα λειπουν για αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα, και αυτο δεν αλλαζει. το σφιξιμο στο στομαχι και το βαρος στο στηθος κατα την διαρκεια της μερας ειναι τα συπτωματα που με ενοχλουν παραπανω. μηπως με επηρεασει ομοως και στην δουλεια? ανησυχω αρκετα για αυτο.

----------


## raul7

μηπως καποιος αλλος θα μπορουσε να με συμβουλεψει ???

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> μηπως καποιος αλλος θα μπορουσε να με συμβουλεψει ???


Καλημέρα....
Σε μερικές μέρες πιστεύω θα είσαι καλύτερα γιατι θα συνηθίσεις.
Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις.Αν το σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς και σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να χειροτερεύεις.
Θεωρείς ότι είσαι μόνος ενώ δεν είσαι.Αυτό γιατί είχες την ασφάλεια και την ρουτίνα και ξαφνικά νιώθεις ότι απειλήσε απο παντού.
Επειδή τα έχω περάσει,πραγματικά το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι ΗΡΕΜΙΑ και βγες έξω να περπατήσεις.Όλα θα στρώσουν.Ειναι πολύ πιο απλά από ότι τα βλέπουμε.Ήρεμια!!!! :)

----------


## raul7

σ ευχαριστω πολυ ntoubroutza! και εγω απο θεσσαλνικη ειμαι.. πως μπορω να σε στειλω μηνυμα private?

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> σ ευχαριστω πολυ ntoubroutza! και εγω απο θεσσαλνικη ειμαι.. πως μπορω να σε στειλω μηνυμα private?


Πάτησε πάνω στο όνομά μου και θα το δεις :)

----------


## raul7

πατησα πανω στο ονομα σου αλλα δεν μπορεσα να κανω κατι.. μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα μηνυμα private εσυ?

----------


## raul7

εχουν περασει 10 μερεσ.. σε γενικες γραμμες καλουτισικα.. σημερα ομως εχω παλιεντονη ανησυχια και καποιες κρισεις πανικου σκεπτομενος ποσο μακρια ειναι οι δικοι μου.. και για 2 μηνες ακομα που θα λειψουν και μου φαινεται βουνο! γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> εχουν περασει 10 μερεσ.. σε γενικες γραμμες καλουτισικα.. σημερα ομως εχω παλιεντονη ανησυχια και καποιες κρισεις πανικου σκεπτομενος ποσο μακρια ειναι οι δικοι μου.. και για 2 μηνες ακομα που θα λειψουν και μου φαινεται βουνο! γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?


Sou esteila mnm.....Nai sou eixa pei tha eisai kalitera kai nomizo telika to enioses apo auta pou grafeis.Sigoura kata kairous tha exeis kapoies anisixies alla tha einai parodikes.Tipota den einai :)

----------


## betelgeuse

Raul θα συμφωνησω με το μνημονιο. Ειναι οντως μια υπεροχη ευκαιρια για να δοκιμασεις τον εαυτο σου και να δεις οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πολλοι , βλεποντας το ποστ σου θα ηθελαν να σε κραξουν μιας και λες οτι εισαι 32 χρονων και φοβασαι μην μεινεις χωρις του γονεις σου , αλλα εγω μπορω να σε καταλαβω.
Εχω 12 χρονια που πασχω απο ιψδ και παθαινα και κρισεις πανικου. Για 6,5 χρονια εμενα μονη μου και ουσιαστικα δεν ειχα καποιον για να ειναι εκει οταν με επιαναν οι φρικες μου , αλλα μια χαρα επιβιωνα. Τα τελευταια τρια χρονια συγκατοικω με τον φιλο μου και δεν σου κρυβω οτι αρκετες φορες οταν προκειται να λειψει με πιανει πανικος και νομιζω πως θα μου συμβουν διαφορα , αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι τα καταφερνα τοσα χρονια μονη , εχοντας μαλιστα πολυ πιο εντονα συμπτωματα απο οτι σημερα , αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.
Συνεχισε να πηγαινεις στην δουλεια , κανε πραγματα που σε χαλαρωνουν και απολαυσε το διαστημα που θα εισαι μονος.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

13 μερες και σημερα μιας και τις μετρας..Μπορεις να δωσεις τα πρωτα συγχαρητηρια στον εαυτο σου και να συνεχισεις :)

----------


## raul7

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ! να ξερετε οτι με βοηθατε παρα πολυ!

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

Η δικη μου ιστορια ξεκινησε χρονια πριν, στα 23 με την πρωτη καταθλιψη η οποια κρατησε περιπου ενα χρονο, χωρις βοηθεια χωρις φαρμακα, χωρις να μιλησω σε κανεναν, υπεφερα μονη μου μην γνωριζοντας τι έχω...Για το οτι ηατν καταθλιψη ουτε λογος, δεν ηξερα τι ηταν η καταθλιψη, απλα ένιωθα οτι κατι έχω. Υπεφερα, ειχα πονους στο στομαχι, ταχυπαλμιες, εντονο φοβο και αχγος, και ολα γυρω μου μαυρα και ματαια. Κενο, απολυτο κενο. Τα χρονια περασαν και οταν το ξεπερασα ενιωθα οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει αν με βαλει κατω πια. Οτι εχω νικησει ολους μου του φοβους ολα μου τα αγχη οτι ειμαι δυνατη...μεχρι που στα 31 μου συνεβη το χειροτερο. Επαθα βαρβατη κριση πανικου βρισκομενη με τον φιλο μου σε ενα γαμο. Ενιωσα οτι τρελλαινομαι οτι χανω το μυαλο μου οτι θελω να ουρλιαξω. Το στομαχι μου ανακατευταν, οι παλμοι τις καρδιας μου ειχαν ξεφυγει και δεν ηξερα τι συνεβαινε. Φοβομουν τοσο μα τοσο πολυ, ημουν λες και κατεβηκα απο αλλο πλανητη και δεν ηξερα που βρισκομουν ποια ειμαι και που πηγαινα.
Τοτε αποφασισα οτι εχω προβλημα και ζητησα βοηθεια απο εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη. Περιττο να πω πως κανενας πλην του φιλου μου και της κολλητης μου δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν ποσο υποφερω, ποσο μαλλον οι γονεις που ναι μεν αγαπαν τα παιδια τους, αλλα με μπουκωσαν με lexotanil τα οποια με εβαλαν σε λιθαργο 3 μερες (κοινως με αποτελειωσαν).
Οταν ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια, μπηκα για τα καλα στην καταθλιψη και ζητησα και φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια, και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου, μου συνεστησε εναν ψυχιατρο και απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 παιρνω seropram. Μπορω να πω οτι μετα την τεταρτη εβδομαδα αρχισαν να υποχορουν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα και να νιωθω καπως καλυτερα. Μεχρι να δρασουν βεβαια ημουν κλεισμενη στο σπιτι, ξυπναγα με κλαματα, στομαχοπονο και τρελο αγχος. Τα εβλεπα ολα μαυρα, δεν ειχε τιποτα νοημα, και δεν διανοουμουν οτι θα το ξεπερασω. Νομιζα οτι θα ειμαι ετσι για παντα. Οτι δεν θα επανακαμψω ποτε.
Στην αρχη της ψυχοθεραπειας, δεν καταλαβαινα και πολλα. Με τον καιρο καταλαβα τι με οδηγησε εκει. Θυμηθηκα πραγματα απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια, ειδα λαθη των γονιων μου και πως με επηρεασαν και αντιληφθηκα οτι ολη μου η ζωη ηταν μια πιεση ¨ με το γαντι¨ του πατερα μου, που παντα τον ενοιαζε τι θα πει ο κοσμος, και η παγωμενη συναισθηματικα μητερα μου που ποτε μα ποτε δεν μου εδειξε οτι ειναι εκει για μενα.
Δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλα εχω την αναγκη να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου και πρωτη φορα γραφω καπου την ιστορια μου δημοσια.

Μετα απο εναμιση χρονο ψυχοθεραπειας καταφερα να φυγω απο την φυλακη του πατρικου μου και να νοικιασω σπιτι αλλα οπως με ειχε προειδοποιησει ο θεραπευτησ μου, ακομα και στην κινα να πας, τους γονεις σου τους κουβαλας ακομα μεσα σου. Στον μηνα πανω λοιπον, επαθα παλι κριση πανικου με ολα τα συμπτωματα, και ειμαι τωρα 4η μερα στο σπιτι προσπαθοντας να ηρεμησω και να καταλαγιασω το θηριο.

Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι το πισωγυρισμα, δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω τα ιδια με το καλοκαιρι του 2012.

Το παλευω ακομα αλλα τα πρωινα ειναι τοσο δυσκολα...Δεν θελω να σηκωθω απο τοκρεβατι μου, και μονο μετα το απογευμα συνερχομαι.
Μακαρι να βρω τη δυναμη να το ξαποστειλω μια και καλη το τερας. Να βρω ορεξη να κανω πραγματα και να μην φοβαμαι ... να μην φοβαμαι...

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## raul7

εχουν περασει 15 μερες νομιζω... καπως συνηθισα αλλα υπαρχουν και στιγμες που με ριχνει η σκεψη ης ανασφαλειας που νιωθω λογω της μεγαλης αποστασης που λειπουν οι δικοι μου. ακομα δλδ μου φαινεται βουνο... μηπως ομως θα βγω πολυ πιο δυνατος απο ολο αυτο? μηπως ειναι μονο στο μυαλο μου το θεμα?

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

raul καλησπέρα,

Είχα κι εγώ τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα, όταν έφευγαν οι γονείς μου τα καλοκαίρια για 3 μήνες και πήγαιναν στο χωριό. Σίγουρα θα σου φαίνεται βουνό στην αρχή αλλά να ξέρεις ότι το ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ είναι ότι θα περάσει. Θα συνηθήσεις, αλλά για να συνηθήσεις πρέπει να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου. Είναι μονόδρομος κατά την άποψή μου και μετά από 1μιση χρόνο ψυχοθεραπείας. Είναι το άλφα και το ωμέγα να πατήσουμε στα πόδια μας και να νοιώσουμε δυνατοί και με αυτοπεπίθηση. Έτσι ξεπερνάμε τα εμπόδια και τα βουνά μετατρέπονται σε λοφάκια. Πίστη στον εαυτό σου φίλε μου. Θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## raul7

δεν ειναι κατι το τρομερο ετσι δεν ειναι ερικα? δλδ θελω να πω δεν θα παθω κατι?

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

Οχι και στο υπογραφω.Απλα, δεν γνωριζω και την ηλικια σου, θα σε συμβουλευα καποια στιγμη να μιλησεις σε καποιον ειδικο γι αυτο. Μην φρικαρεις τωρα που στο λεω, μονο αν το θελεις να πας.

Εμένα με βοήθησε παααααρα πολυ!!! Και μην νοιωθεις ασχημα, ολοι τραβαμε τα ζορια μας. Το μονο σιγουρο, το ξαναλεω ειναι οτι ΟΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ! Κανείς δεν έπαθε ποτέ τίποτα από κρίση πανικού.

----------


## raul7

Ειμαι 32 ερικα. Θελω να το δουλεψω μονος μου. Πως μπορω να σου στειλω private μηνυμα?

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

Ασφαλώς. Μακάρι να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω σε κάτι.

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

Δεν το γνωρίζω πως μπορείς να μου στείλεις privet.

----------


## raul7

στειλε μου email στο [email protected]

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

σου έστειλα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Η δικη μου ιστορια ξεκινησε χρονια πριν, στα 23 με την πρωτη καταθλιψη η οποια κρατησε περιπου ενα χρονο, χωρις βοηθεια χωρις φαρμακα, χωρις να μιλησω σε κανεναν, υπεφερα μονη μου μην γνωριζοντας τι έχω...Για το οτι ηατν καταθλιψη ουτε λογος, δεν ηξερα τι ηταν η καταθλιψη, απλα ένιωθα οτι κατι έχω. Υπεφερα, ειχα πονους στο στομαχι, ταχυπαλμιες, εντονο φοβο και αχγος, και ολα γυρω μου μαυρα και ματαια. Κενο, απολυτο κενο. Τα χρονια περασαν και οταν το ξεπερασα ενιωθα οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει αν με βαλει κατω πια. Οτι εχω νικησει ολους μου του φοβους ολα μου τα αγχη οτι ειμαι δυνατη...μεχρι που στα 31 μου συνεβη το χειροτερο. Επαθα βαρβατη κριση πανικου βρισκομενη με τον φιλο μου σε ενα γαμο. Ενιωσα οτι τρελλαινομαι οτι χανω το μυαλο μου οτι θελω να ουρλιαξω. Το στομαχι μου ανακατευταν, οι παλμοι τις καρδιας μου ειχαν ξεφυγει και δεν ηξερα τι συνεβαινε. Φοβομουν τοσο μα τοσο πολυ, ημουν λες και κατεβηκα απο αλλο πλανητη και δεν ηξερα που βρισκομουν ποια ειμαι και που πηγαινα.
> Τοτε αποφασισα οτι εχω προβλημα και ζητησα βοηθεια απο εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη. Περιττο να πω πως κανενας πλην του φιλου μου και της κολλητης μου δεν μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν ποσο υποφερω, ποσο μαλλον οι γονεις που ναι μεν αγαπαν τα παιδια τους, αλλα με μπουκωσαν με lexotanil τα οποια με εβαλαν σε λιθαργο 3 μερες (κοινως με αποτελειωσαν).
> Οταν ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια, μπηκα για τα καλα στην καταθλιψη και ζητησα και φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια, και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου, μου συνεστησε εναν ψυχιατρο και απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 παιρνω seropram. Μπορω να πω οτι μετα την τεταρτη εβδομαδα αρχισαν να υποχορουν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα και να νιωθω καπως καλυτερα. Μεχρι να δρασουν βεβαια ημουν κλεισμενη στο σπιτι, ξυπναγα με κλαματα, στομαχοπονο και τρελο αγχος. Τα εβλεπα ολα μαυρα, δεν ειχε τιποτα νοημα, και δεν διανοουμουν οτι θα το ξεπερασω. Νομιζα οτι θα ειμαι ετσι για παντα. Οτι δεν θα επανακαμψω ποτε.
> Στην αρχη της ψυχοθεραπειας, δεν καταλαβαινα και πολλα. Με τον καιρο καταλαβα τι με οδηγησε εκει. Θυμηθηκα πραγματα απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια, ειδα λαθη των γονιων μου και πως με επηρεασαν και αντιληφθηκα οτι ολη μου η ζωη ηταν μια πιεση ¨ με το γαντι¨ του πατερα μου, που παντα τον ενοιαζε τι θα πει ο κοσμος, και η παγωμενη συναισθηματικα μητερα μου που ποτε μα ποτε δεν μου εδειξε οτι ειναι εκει για μενα.
> Δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλα εχω την αναγκη να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου και πρωτη φορα γραφω καπου την ιστορια μου δημοσια.
> 
> Μετα απο εναμιση χρονο ψυχοθεραπειας καταφερα να φυγω απο την φυλακη του πατρικου μου και να νοικιασω σπιτι αλλα οπως με ειχε προειδοποιησει ο θεραπευτησ μου, ακομα και στην κινα να πας, τους γονεις σου τους κουβαλας ακομα μεσα σου. Στον μηνα πανω λοιπον, επαθα παλι κριση πανικου με ολα τα συμπτωματα, και ειμαι τωρα 4η μερα στο σπιτι προσπαθοντας να ηρεμησω και να καταλαγιασω το θηριο.
> 
> Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι το πισωγυρισμα, δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω τα ιδια με το καλοκαιρι του 2012.
> ...



...από μένα συγχαρητήρια που έκανες ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα και έφυγες από το σπίτι.
Ηθελε κότσια και το ξέρεις καλύτερα :)
Άφησε το χρόνο να δουλέψει υπερ σου, έχε από δίπλα τον ειδικό και ολα θα περάσουν.
Εχεις ήδη κάνει τη μισή απόσταση της διαδρομής σου.

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

> ...από μένα συγχαρητήρια που έκανες ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα και έφυγες από το σπίτι.
> Ηθελε κότσια και το ξέρεις καλύτερα :)
> Άφησε το χρόνο να δουλέψει υπερ σου, έχε από δίπλα τον ειδικό και ολα θα περάσουν.
> Εχεις ήδη κάνει τη μισή απόσταση της διαδρομής σου.


Ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ! Απλα καποιες φορές είναι τόσο δύσκολα, που δεν βλέπω την διαδρομή που έχω κάνει...μόνο βουνά μπροστά μου! Όσο για τα κότσια, αυτά κι αν δεν πιστεύω ότι έχω. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσα όσα θα ήθελα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο και θα περάσει.

----------


## lacan32

raul7 καλησπερα..ειμαι κ εγω 32 χρονων κ εχω περασει πολλα..εχω κ εγω το ιδιο θεμα που εχεις κ εσυ κ ολοι το ιδιο εχουν οταν εχουν κρισεις πανικου..οπως ειπε μια φιλη ποιο πανω οπου κ να πας κουβαλας πραγματα..εγω θα σου πω την αληθεια για να βοηθηθεις..εγω ειμαι απο νησι κ ερχομαι καθε χειμωνα αθηνα για να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια..τον περασμενο χειμωνα κ τον τωρινο..εκανα κ παλαιοτερα αλλα σταματησα επηδει συνεβει κατι..μενω μονος μου οταν ερχομαι αθηνα κ νοικιαζω σπιτι..προσπαθω μονος μου γιατι αυτος ειναι ο σωστος δρομος για να απαλλαγω καποια στιγμη απο αυτην την κολαση των συμπτωματων..ειμαι νευρωτικος οπως ολοι μας σε αυτο το foroum και γενικοτερα στην κοινωνια..ολοι μας ημαστε νευρωτικοι απλα αλλοι ποιο λιγο..δεν προκειτε να σε βοηθησει κατι οσο κ να προσπαθεις κ να μενεις μονος σου στο σπιτι των γονιων σου η σε καποιο αλλο μονος σου..δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω απλα να σε βοηθησω..καλο θα ηταν αν ηθελες να προσπαθησεις ουσιαστικα θα ηταν να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια σε εναν πολυ καλο θεραπευτη..με πολυ ψαξιμο να βρεις καποιον γιατι δεν ειναι απλο..μετα σιγα σιγα με την ψυχοθεραπεια θα φυγεις κ απο του γονοις σου κ θα μηνεις μονος σου..θα ειναι δυσκολα αλλα πρεπει να το παλεψεις..καποια στιγμη οταν ερθει η ωρα θα παρεις τις απολαβες σου για την προσπαθεια αυτη..δεν υπαρχει αλκος δρομος..το να μενεις στους γονοις σου ειναι παγιδα..με την βοηθεια ενος πολυ καλου θεραπευτη θα τα καταφερεις..οτι υες στειλε μου μηνυμα προσωπικο ειτε στο facebook ειτε απο το προφιλ σου στο foroum..ευχομαι καλη δυναμη!!!!

----------


## lacan32

https://www.facebook.com/dimitris.koufalis.7 αυτο ειναι η σελιδα νου στο fb

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

> raul7 καλησπερα..ειμαι κ εγω 32 χρονων κ εχω περασει πολλα..εχω κ εγω το ιδιο θεμα που εχεις κ εσυ κ ολοι το ιδιο εχουν οταν εχουν κρισεις πανικου..οπως ειπε μια φιλη ποιο πανω οπου κ να πας κουβαλας πραγματα..εγω θα σου πω την αληθεια για να βοηθηθεις..εγω ειμαι απο νησι κ ερχομαι καθε χειμωνα αθηνα για να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια..τον περασμενο χειμωνα κ τον τωρινο..εκανα κ παλαιοτερα αλλα σταματησα επηδει συνεβει κατι..μενω μονος μου οταν ερχομαι αθηνα κ νοικιαζω σπιτι..προσπαθω μονος μου γιατι αυτος ειναι ο σωστος δρομος για να απαλλαγω καποια στιγμη απο αυτην την κολαση των συμπτωματων..ειμαι νευρωτικος οπως ολοι μας σε αυτο το foroum και γενικοτερα στην κοινωνια..ολοι μας ημαστε νευρωτικοι απλα αλλοι ποιο λιγο..δεν προκειτε να σε βοηθησει κατι οσο κ να προσπαθεις κ να μενεις μονος σου στο σπιτι των γονιων σου η σε καποιο αλλο μονος σου..δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω απλα να σε βοηθησω..καλο θα ηταν αν ηθελες να προσπαθησεις ουσιαστικα θα ηταν να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια σε εναν πολυ καλο θεραπευτη..με πολυ ψαξιμο να βρεις καποιον γιατι δεν ειναι απλο..μετα σιγα σιγα με την ψυχοθεραπεια θα φυγεις κ απο του γονοις σου κ θα μηνεις μονος σου..θα ειναι δυσκολα αλλα πρεπει να το παλεψεις..καποια στιγμη οταν ερθει η ωρα θα παρεις τις απολαβες σου για την προσπαθεια αυτη..δεν υπαρχει αλκος δρομος..το να μενεις στους γονοις σου ειναι παγιδα..με την βοηθεια ενος πολυ καλου θεραπευτη θα τα καταφερεις..οτι υες στειλε μου μηνυμα προσωπικο ειτε στο facebook ειτε απο το προφιλ σου στο foroum..ευχομαι καλη δυναμη!!!!


Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο! Συνέχισε lacan32 και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Venidos

Φίλε μου κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω τα ίδια προβλήματα,έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα και μετακόμισα,έφυγα μόνος μου μακριά από τους δικούς μου και με πονάει αφάνταστα αυτό,η δουλειά μου δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου και πολλές φορές με πιάνει μιά απελπισία και ένα συναίσθημα απέραντης μοναξιάς. Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω πολλές συμβουλές μιάς και το ψάχνω κι εγώ ακόμη. Φρόντισε να βλέπεις όσοπερισσότερο μπορείς τους φίλους σου, πήγαινε βόλτες μαζί τους και αν δεν νιώθεις καλά έξω συνάντησέ τους στο σπίτι τους ή στο δικό σου. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως. Στο σπίτι είναι σημαντικό να απασχολείς τον εαυτό σου με πράγματα που αγαπάς. Εγώ προσωπικά παίζω κιθάρα κι όταν με πιάνουν φρίκες στο σπίτι παίζω κάτι 3-4ωρα και συνέρχομαι. Αν δεν έχεις κάτι αντίστοιχο που αμφιβάλλω ότι δεν έχεις απολύτως κανένα χόμπι πλακώσου και κάνε δουλειές στο σπίτι. Άνοιξε έναν τσελεμεντέ και μαγείρεψε. Βάλε πλυντήρια, σίδερα, ότι μπορείς. Απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου φίλε μου και υπομονή. Να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος.

----------


## lacan32

ευχαριστω sfardaglas k και erika..εχω προχωρισει αρκετα με την ψυχοθεραπεια παιδια..εχω διαβασει πολυ απο μονος μου κ εχω παρακοληθησει αρκετες διαλεξεις κ σεμιναρια..ευτυχως εχω καλο δασκαλο..ισως ο καλυτερος συην ελλαδα..πολυ γνωστος κτλ..πλεον μπορω να αναλυω με ευκολια..ο δασκακος με λει πρακτικο ψυχολογο αυτοδιδακτο..εχω χομπι που τα κανω με το ζορι..μπασκετ και τρεξιμο σε ενα αλσος κοντα στην καλλιθεα που μενω..στο αλσος της νεας σμυρνης..μαγιρευω κτλ..αλλα παιδια αυτα δεν βοηθανε ουσιαστικα..μονο εκτονωση κ λιγο να ξεχαστεις που ουτε κ αυτο νομιζω γινεται..για αυτο ξαναλεω οτι χρειαζετε ψυχοθεραπεια παιδια..μονος σου δεν γινετε..οσοι εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ξεκινηστε κ οπως ειπα ποιο πανω με πολυ καλο ψαξιμο για τον καλυτερο θεραπευτη..αλλιως μπορει να εχετε θεμα μετα..υπαρχουν πολλοι που δεν κανουν σωστα την δουλεια τους..

----------


## raul7

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους! περασε ενας μηνας περιπου, νιωθω αρκετα καλυτερα.. αρχιζω και ψιλοσυνηθιζω ειναι η αληθεια.. με βοηθαει πολυ η δουλεια, ξεχνιεμαι οταν παω για δουλεια. υπαρχουν ομως και στιγμες που με πιανει ενας πανικος οταν παλι σκεφτομαι ποσο μακρια ειναι και οτι θα λειψουν ακομα ενα 2μηνο. απο σας θελω μονο να μου πειτε και να με καθησυχασετε οτι δεν θα παθω κατι με αυτες τις σκεψεις οταν ερχονται! πειτε μου την αποψη σας

----------


## vallia

διαβαζω απο πολλα άτομα οτι ο ειδικος τους βοηθησε και μαλλον εκανα λαθος επιλογη ειδικου! μετα απο 4 χρονια με κρισεις πανικου και αφου πια ειχα γινει αγοραφοβικη, δεν εβγαινα απ το σπιτι μονη μου και αν ακομα εμενα μονη στη δουλεια αντιμετωπιζα προβλημα, οι κρισεις πανικου ηταν η καθημερινοτητα μου. Ειχα οδηγηθει αρκετες φορες στο νοσοκομειο με ταχυκαρδια οπου βεβαια με διαβεβαιωναν οτι ειναι απ το ανχος μου. Ετσι λοιπον αποφασισα να δω καποιον ειδικο, στις 7 πλεον επισκεψεις ημουν σιγουρη οτι ειναι τα πιο πεταμενα λεφτα που εχω δοσει ποτε στη ζωη μου!!! Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο, η διαγνωση ηταν μιζων καταθλιψη μου εδωσε bespar k fluxetin, 1 μηνα μετα ειδα την ζωη μου να αλλαζει ριζικα, δεν το πιστευα! Δεν μαζευομουν σπιτι! Την θεραπεια την εκανα 6 μηνες. Κρισεις πανικου παθενα και παλι αλλα πολυ πιο σπανια κ πολυ πιο ελαφριες αφου πλεον εμεθα να τις διαχειριζομαι. Σημερα ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενη ιδιαιτερα ανχωμενη με καταστασεις που μου συμβαινουν και ετσι εχω παλι καποια ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα και οι κρισεις πανικου εγιναν λιγο πιο τακτικες...με κουβεντουλα ομως νιωθω καλυτερα, ελπιζω να βοηθησετε! να ειστε ολοι καλα! 
υ.γ. raul7
θα σε συμβουλευα οποτε δεν αισθανεσαι καλα να μιλας σε καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι κ σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα!
η 2η εναλακτικη που θα σου δωσω ειναι το ημερολογιο,οταν γραφεις κατι βγαινει απο μεσα σου κ νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα! (σε μενα πιανει τουλαχιστον)

----------


## Venidos

Αυτό που λέει η Βάλια όντως δουλεύει, με το ημερολόγιο. Αν δεν έχεις κάποιον να τα πείς να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου καλό είναι να τα γράφεις. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλά αλλά είναι σαν να τα ξεφορτώνεις, σαν να αδειάζεις το φορτίο μέσα σου κάπου. Δε λέω ότι αυτό λύνει τα προβλήματα. Και μείνε ήσυχος δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα, έχει πάρει αρνητική ρότα το μυαλό σου και σε πιάνουν αυτοί οι φόβοι, είναι ανθρώπινο. Και προσοχή με την αυτοδίδακτη ψυχολογία, καλό είναι να ενημερώνεσαι αλλά μην ασχολείσαι όλο με αυτό και το αναμασάς. Να το σκέφτεσαι όσο λιγότερο μπορείς. Όταν πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να σκέφτεται ξανά τα ίδια και τα ίδια εκεί είναι που πρέπει να κινητοποιηθείς και να κάνεις κάτι άλλο

----------


## lacan32

raul7 καλημερα.. 
.

----------


## lacan32

raul7 καλημερα.. μην φοβασαι δεν παθαινεις τιποτα..ομως υπαρχει κατι ποιο οδυνηρο απο αγχος και ψυχοσωματικα..συμπτωματα?ο ως εχω προτηνει και θα κανω ξανα το ιδιο να πας σε εναν πολυ καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη..να ψαξεις για τον καλυτερο..καλο ειναι να ασχολεισε να μιλας με καποιυς που εχεις την ανεση οπως ειπαν κ τα παιδισ..το ποιο ουσιαστικο ομως ειναι ο ειδικος..stardaklas δεν αναμασας αναλυεις..οταν λεω αυτοδιδακτος εννοω οτι δεν εχω καποιο χαρτι..η γνωση της ψυχοθεραπειας δεν διδασκετε στην θεωρια αλλα στην πραξη..θεωρια ειναι ευκολη αλλα μονος σου αν διαβαζεις βιβλια κτλ δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα..δεν εννοω βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας..ουτε ενημερωση του τυπου τι ειναι η κρισεις πανικου..stardaklas μην καθησυχαζεις λεγοντας ειναι ανρωπινο κτλ..ανθρωπινο ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι ευχαριστο και φυσιολογικο..και μην το κανεις αυτο γιατι αυτο θελει προσοχη και ειναι επικυνδηνο..υπαρχουν οι ειδικοι για τα ψυχολογικα θεματα..raul 7 μην το αφηνεις αλλο..ψαξε για τον καλυτερο θεραπευτη να σηζητησεις τα παντα και βλεπεις τι θα κανεις..μην βασανιζεσε αλλο ετσι..βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου ουσιαστικα..

----------


## lacan32

αυτοι που διαχειριζονται την σελιδα και τα μυνηματα καλο ειναι να μην σβηνουν τα μηνυματα που βοηθανε τον κοσμο γιατι θα ψαξω να δω τι γινεται με αυτο το θεμα και θα κανω καταγγελιες γιατι κατι δεν μου αρεσει εδω..εχω γνωστους επαγγελματιες ψυχικης υγειας και θα το ψαξουμε αν συνεχιστει με τα μυνηματα μου πιυ τα σβηνετε..

----------


## lacan32

ταπαραπανω δυο μυνηματα οι διαχειριστες τις σελιδας μαλλον οπως βλεπετε δεν τα αφηασαν οπως ηταν αλλα μια γραμουλα..προσπαθησα δυο φορες και εγινε το ιδιο..το βλεπετε στα δυο μηνυματα ποιο πανω..ξαναγραφω το μηνυμα οπως ηταν raul7 μην φοβασε δεν θα παθεις κατι..ομως μην περιμενεις να περασει απο μονο του με διαφορες ασχολιες κτλ..ουτε μονο με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη..αυτα τα θεματα θελουν επαγγελματικη βοηθεια απο καλιυς ειδικους ψυχικης υγειας..γνωριζω γιατι οπως ειπα κανω κ εγω ψυχοθεραπεια..μην το αφηνεις αλλο raul..ζητα βοηθεια..κ ολοι οσοι υποφερουν..stardaklas μην καθυσηχαζεις οτι ειναι ανθρωπινο κτλ..ανθρωπινο ειναι αλλα οχι φυσιολογικο να υποφερεις καθε μερα..οταν λεω αυτοδιδακτος εννοω την θεωρια στην ψυχολογια. η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι στις θεωριες αλλα στην πραξη..βιωμματικη γνωση..κ οι θεραπευτες γινονται και μαθενουν την ψυχοθεραπεια κανοντας αναλυση προσωπικη αρκετα χρονια..προσοχη θελει οταν δεν γνωριζεις..τοτε αναμασας τα ιδια κ τα ιδια..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> αυτοι που διαχειριζονται την σελιδα και τα μυνηματα καλο ειναι να μην σβηνουν τα μηνυματα που βοηθανε τον κοσμο γιατι θα ψαξω να δω τι γινεται με αυτο το θεμα και θα κανω καταγγελιες γιατι κατι δεν μου αρεσει εδω..εχω γνωστους επαγγελματιες ψυχικης υγειας και θα το ψαξουμε αν συνεχιστει με τα μυνηματα μου πιυ τα σβηνετε..


Αγορι μου καλο δεν σου εσβησε κανεις το μηνυμα σου..Αφηνε κενα μην κολλας τις λεξεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> raul7 καλημερα.. μην φοβασαι δεν παθαινεις τιποτα..ομως υπαρχει κατι ποιο οδυνηρο απο αγχος και ψυχοσωματικα..συμπτωματα? οπως εχω προτηνει και θα κανω ξανα το ιδιο να πας σε εναν πολυ καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη..να ψαξεις για τον καλυτερο..καλο ειναι να ασχολεισε να μιλας με καποιυς που εχεις την ανεση οπως ειπαν κ τα παιδισ..
> το ποιο ουσιαστικο ομως ειναι ο ειδικος..stardaklas δεν αναμασας αναλυεις..οταν λεω αυτοδιδακτος εννοω οτι δεν εχω καποιο χαρτι..η γνωση της ψυχοθεραπειας δεν διδασκετε στην θεωρια αλλα στην πραξη..
> θεωρια ειναι ευκολη αλλα μονος σου αν διαβαζεις βιβλια κτλ δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα..δεν εννοω βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας..ουτε ενημερωση του τυπου τι ειναι η κρισεις πανικου..stardaklas μην καθησυχαζεις λεγοντας ειναι ανρωπινο κτλ..ανθρωπινο ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι ευχαριστο και φυσιολογικο..και μην το κανεις αυτο γιατι αυτο θελει προσοχη και ειναι επικυνδηνο..υπαρχουν οι ειδικοι για τα ψυχολογικα θεματα..
> raul 7 μην το αφηνεις αλλο..ψαξε για τον καλυτερο θεραπευτη να σηζητησεις τα παντα και βλεπεις τι θα κανεις..μην βασανιζεσε αλλο ετσι..βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου ουσιαστικα..


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lacan32

βλεπω οτι το μηνυμα μου το δημοσιευσατε και εχει κενα..δεν τα βαλατε εσεις γιατι ετσι το ειχα δημοσιευσει εγω..προσπαθησα δυο φορες κσι ενω εμφανηστικε κανονικα μετα σπο λιγο σβηστηκε..μαλλον υποτιματε την νοημοσηνη των ανθρωπων στο forum οι υπευθυνοι της σελιδας..λετε να πιστεψει κανες την δικαιολογια για τα κενα? αν λεγατε οτι εγινε καποιος λαθος στην ανακοινωση μου απο την σελιδα λογω προβληματος θα ηταν καλυτερα..και παλι δεν θα το πιστευα..λυπαμε!!!! αλλα θα συνεχισω και ελπιζω να μην ξανασυμβει γιατι θα εχετε προβλημα..εχω βγαλει τα συμπερασματα μου και συνηστω σε ολους να τα προσεχουν αυτα..καποιοι δεν θελουν να γνωριζετε την αληθεια γιατι δεν τους συμφερει

----------


## skropi

Μηπως τα παραλες λιγο lacan; Απο οτι βλεπεις τα μυνηματα σου δημοσιευθηκαν, αν ηθελαν να σε φιμωσουν θα το εκαναν πολυ καλυτερα. Αν και δεν καταλαβαινω γιαιτ αν το κανουν, εδω εχουν παρουσιαστει αποψεις τραγικες και δεν εχει γινει κατι. Δεν ειναι κακο να δειξεις λιγη εμπιστοσυνη και καλη θεληση, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι οντως η σελιδα εχει καποιο προβλημα, εχει παρουσιαστει σε ολους.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> βλεπω οτι το μηνυμα μου το δημοσιευσατε και εχει κενα..δεν τα βαλατε εσεις γιατι ετσι το ειχα δημοσιευσει εγω..προσπαθησα δυο φορες κσι ενω εμφανηστικε κανονικα μετα σπο λιγο σβηστηκε..μαλλον υποτιματε την νοημοσηνη των ανθρωπων στο forum οι υπευθυνοι της σελιδας..λετε να πιστεψει κανες την δικαιολογια για τα κενα? αν λεγατε οτι εγινε καποιος λαθος στην ανακοινωση μου απο την σελιδα λογω προβληματος θα ηταν καλυτερα..και παλι δεν θα το πιστευα..λυπαμε!!!! αλλα θα συνεχισω και ελπιζω να μην ξανασυμβει γιατι θα εχετε προβλημα..εχω βγαλει τα συμπερασματα μου και συνηστω σε ολους να τα προσεχουν αυτα..καποιοι δεν θελουν να γνωριζετε την αληθεια γιατι δεν τους συμφερει


Λαθος διατυπωση δικη μου..Αφηνε κενα μεταξυ σημειου στιξης και λεξης!Στο εφτιαξα εγω το μηνυμα αφηνοντας κενα μετα απο την κομμα.

Δεν ειμαι της διαχειρισης,μελος ειμαι.Μην βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα φιλε μου..

----------


## lacan32

δεν με νιαζει τι ειστε..φαντασματα δεν βλεπω 100%. μου λες οτι επηδει δεν εβαλα κενα δεν το αφησες να ανακοινωθει..που σημαινει οτι το επεξεργαστηκες και το εσβησες λογω των κενων.. και για αυτο αφησες μια γραμουλα? μολις παραδεχτηκες οτι το πειραξες..εχω δει μηνυματα που δεν βγαζεις ουτε μια λεξη και δεν εχουν πηραχτει..και μου λετε για κενα?θα καταλαβουν ολοι μετα απο αυτο το μυνημα τι εγινε..λυπαμε!!!!!! και να μην ξαναγινει και φτιαξτε μου να μπενω γιατι δεν με αφηνει..και αυτο συνεβει σημερα..συμπτωση? δεν νομιζω..

----------


## lacan32

skorpi δεν ξερω γιατι..ισως βλεπει φαντασματα αυτος που το πειραξε η δεν συμφερει για καποιον λογο.. αυτο ειναι..κ οπως κατακαβες το μυνημα μου το επεξεργαστηκε το μελος..διαβασε και θα καταλαβεις..κ οταν σου λεει για φαντασμα ενω εξηγω και ακομη και να μην εξηγουσα απαγορευτε να μιλας σε καποιν που θελει να βοηθησει αλλους κ κανει κ ο ιδιος ψυχοθεραπεια με αυτον τον τροπο..μαλλον το μελος εχει θεμα με τον νομο.. ειμαι σιγουρος..αναλυση ηταν αυτη..αν ξερει το μελος τι εννοω νομο ψυχαναλυτικα θα καταλαβει αν γνωριζει διαφορετικα αν δεν γνωριζει δεν καταλαβενω γιατι να επεξεργαζετε μηνυματα αλλων αφου δεν ειναθ εις θεσην να τα κρινει..ευχαριστω

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Παλικαρι μου σου λεω οτι οταν μετα τα σημεια στιξης δεν αφηνεις κενα σου κοβεται το μηνυμα..Ολοι το εχουμε παθει αυτο.Στο πειραξα ναι χαχα για να φανει τι εγραψες και να μην νομιζεις οτι καποιος σε φιμωνει.
δεν ειμαι της διαχειρισης σου ξαναματαλεω!Μια χαρα θα μπαινεις με συνεχομενα refresh αυτο οντως ειναι ενα προβληματακι που το εχουμε ολοι.

----------


## lacan32

με τιμωρεις? γιατι αυτο λες..δεν επεσα εξω τελικα..σωστη η αναλυση μου..σημερα μονο συνεβει αυτο να μην μπορω να μπω..μετα τα μηνυματα..αυτο που λες δεν ισχυει λογω των κενων..θα δουμε τι αλλο θα βρεις..οπως βλεπεις δεν αφηνω κενα.θ.ο.γ.πθ.στιο.πιθ.ιυργη .λοιυτ και γιατι εσυ μπορεις να πηραζεις μυνηματα αλλων αφου εισαι απλα μελος? δεν ξερω τι σου συμβενει αλλα εχεις θεματα κ δεν εισαι εις θεσην να διαχηριζεσε μηνυματα..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> με τιμωρεις? γιατι αυτο λες..δεν επεσα εξω τελικα..σωστη η αναλυση μου..σημερα μονο συνεβει αυτο να μην μπορω να μπω..μετα τα μηνυματα..αυτο που λες δεν ισχυει λογω των κενων..θα δουμε τι αλλο θα βρεις..οπως βλεπεις δεν αφηνω κενα.θ.ο.γ.πθ.στιο.πιθ.ιυργη .λοιυτ και γιατι εσυ μπορεις να πηραζεις μυνηματα αλλων αφου εισαι απλα μελος? δεν ξερω τι σου συμβενει αλλα εχεις θεματα κ δεν εισαι εις θεσην να διαχηριζεσε μηνυματα..



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω προσπαθω να σου εξηγησω καλε μου ανθρωπε..Δεν ξερω γιατι το πηρες τοσο αναποδα.Τα παραταω..

Συνεχιζουν και κοβονται οπως βλεπεις μιας και πειραματιστηκες.

----------


## lacan32

δεν το ανεβασες ολο ενω δημοσιευτηκε κανονικα. αυτο που σε ενοχλησε που ειπα στο τελος για σενα το εκοψες..καταλαβα..προφανως εισε γυναικα κσι θες να ασχολουμε μαζι σου γιατι την βρισκεις ετσι κ να με τιμωρεις συνγχρονως..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> με τιμωρεις? γιατι αυτο λες..δεν επεσα εξω τελικα..σωστη η αναλυση μου..σημερα μονο συνεβει αυτο να μην μπορω να μπω..μετα τα μηνυματα..αυτο που λες δεν ισχυει λογω των κενων..θα δουμε τι αλλο θα βρεις..οπως βλεπεις δεν αφηνω κενα.
> θ . ο . γ . π θ . σ τ ιο . πιθ. ιυργηκ . λοιυτ και γιατι εσυ μπορεις να πηραζεις μυνηματα αλλων αφου εισαι απλα μελος? δεν ξερω τι σου συμβενει αλλα εχεις θεματα κ δεν εισαι εις θεσην να διαχηριζεσε μηνυματα..


Ελα και μας ζαλισες ε??Σταματα να βλεπεις "Αστυνομο Μπεκα"

----------


## lacan32

μπεκα? δεν εχω δει ποτε. εσυ μαλλον βλεπεις.. προφανως δεν γνωριζεις απο ψυχαναλυση.. θα επρεπε για να βοηθηθεις..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> δεν το ανεβασες ολο ενω δημοσιευτηκε κανονικα. αυτο που σε ενοχλησε που ειπα στο τελος για σενα το εκοψες..καταλαβα..προφανως εισε γυναικα κσι θες να ασχολουμε μαζι σου γιατι την βρισκεις ετσι κ να με τιμωρεις συνγχρονως..


Ναι ειμαι αφεντρα! :)

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

Πω πω.... Αλήθεια, ώρες ώρες εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω.... :confused:

----------


## lacan32

αυτο :) σωστα το καταλαβα .. το θεμα μνημονιο δεν ειναι οτι εισαι αφεντρα.. ενταξει σιγα.. ομως σε εις βαθος για να σου βφενει να εισαι αφεντρα βγενουν και συμπτωματα αγχους κτλ.. ετσι δεν ειναι? ποσο ετων εισαι?

----------


## lacan32

kokkinoskoufitsa γινεται καλη κουβεντα με το μνημονιο.. δεν ειναι ουτε για να κλαις ουτε για να γελας..αλλα για να σκεφτεσαι

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

lacan δεν προκειται να τσαταρω αλλο..Εδω δεν καταφερα να σου εξηγησω τα κενα που πρεπει να αφηνεις για να μην κοβεται το μηνυμα σου,να συζητησουμε για πανικους και αγχος?
Αστο γλυκε μου :)

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

> kokkinoskoufitsa γινεται καλη κουβεντα με το μνημονιο.. δεν ειναι ουτε για να κλαις ουτε για να γελας..αλλα για να σκεφτεσαι


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfec8Myi048

----------


## lacan32

αλλο ειπα..κ αλλο τα κενα αυτα..δεν με νιαζουν.. ισως καποια στιγμη συζητησουμε..αν θες

----------


## lacan32

ωραιο το βιντεακι κοκκινοσκουφιτσα :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τρελοκερκυραιος εισαι???Επρεπε να το καταλαβω ωρε ματια!

----------


## lacan32

ναι.. εσυ απο εισαι?

----------


## raul7

παιδια ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να ζητησω λιγο τις συμβουλες και την βοηθεια σας. εχει περασει ενας μηνας... αρκετα γρηγοιρα θα ελεγα.. καποιες φορες ερχονται παλι σκεψεις.. αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ψιλοσυνηθισα την απουσια των γονιων μου....

----------


## larazouzou

ουφ καμοία συμβουλή και για μένα ρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!! 
Φοβάμαι τα καράβια με πιάνει πανικός, είμαι από νησί θέλω να πάω διακοπές και σκεπτόμενη ότι θα είμαι κλεισμένη 7 ώρες στο κΑραβι και δεν θα μπορώ να κατέβω όταν θέλω τρελαίνομαι
Πέρυσι δεν πήγα διακοπές για αυτόν τον λόγο φέτος θέλω να πάω Κρήτη υποτίθεται ότι φεύγω σε 6 μέρες και ακόμα δεν το αποφασίζω αν θα πάω ή όχι υποφέρω είδη μια βδομάδα όσο σκέφτομαι το ταξίδι
Ξέρετε αν τα ηρεμιστικά θα μαι βοηθήσουν και αν ναι για πόση ώρα διαρκεί η δράση τους είναι και μεγάλο το ταξίδι μου

----------


## Tasos75

Θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς ότι εκεί που θα πας θα περάσεις καλά με την παρέα σου, οπότε να το βάλεις σκοπό και να μη μείνεις 2η χρονιά χωρίς νησί.
Ότι στο καράβι δεν θα είσαι μόνη σου αλλά με πολύ κόσμο μαζί.
Ότι όλα αυτά που σε φοβίζουν είναι απλά οι σκέψεις σου που σου προκαλούν φοβίες και τίποτα άλλο.
Προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς όπως θα σκεφτόταν η φίλη σου ή ο φίλος σου για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα.
Πάρε μαζί σου ένα βιβλίο να διαβάζεις και να ξεχνιέσαι όταν πάει να σε πιάσει το άγχος ή άκου μουσική, κάτι τσπ που σου αποσπά την προσοχή.
Το ηρεμιστικό (μάλλον) θα σε βοηθήσει να είσαι πιο χαλαρή.
Στο καράβι μην πλακωθείς στους καφέδες-τσιγάρα.
Καλά να περάσεις!

----------


## larazouzou

σε ευχαριστώ Tasos75 αλλα και παλι δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω παρόλο που ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα και ότι έχω ξαναπεράσει την ίδια διαδικασία ξανά και ξανα, μου άρεσει τόσο πολύ να πηγαίνω σε νέα μέρη άλλα θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να διακτινίζομαι :p χαχαχα χωρις να υποβάλλομαι σε αυτήν την ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασία, την δεύτερα θα πάω μάλλον σε νευρολόγο μπας και μου δώσει κάνα ηρεμιστικό για το ταξίδι και το παλέψω ελπίζω να με πιάσει να ταβλιαστώ και να μην καταλάβω τι μου γίνετε :D

----------


## Tasos75

Καλά θα κάνεις που θα πας σε νευρολόγο. Πάντως αν το όλο θέμα με το άγχος περιορίζεται στο καράβι, είσαι αρχηγός.
Καλές βουτιές.

----------


## larazouzou

ναι ενταξει την παλεύω στα υπόλοιπα χαχαχα Ευχαριστω πολύ μακάρι!!!!!! γιατί πέρυσι στεναχωρεθηκα πολύ που έχασα τις διακοπές μου για βλακείες καλο καλοκαίρι λοιπόν σε όλους, αν και εχω και μια επιφύλαξη για το αν θα τα καταφερω να μπω στο πλοίο χαχαχα, θα δουμε θα το δουλέψω πάντος δεν το αφηνω τοσο καιρο ελεγα θα μου πέραση αλλα τωρα αποφάσισα οτι δεν παει άλλο πρεπει να ξεπεραστεί με καθε τροπό, πέρυσι θα πηγαίνανε μυκονό και δεν πηγα για βλακείες

----------

